# Help me keep my sanity!!!



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, Oreo's 13 weeks old and only been with us for 6 days. He's been great so far except one area...

POTTY TRAINING

I work 9-5 and I have an expen set up with his crate, some toys and a pee pee pad in the corner.

I go home for lunch at around 12 and my mother in law visits 3 times a week as well. He's got the separation anxiety semi delt with (cross finger and knock on wood)

What I come home to at lunch and after work is world war 3.

He poops on the pad 75% of the time but the problem is he steps in it and walk all over the place.

Oreo poops/pees in the morning but refuses to poop/pee outside. This morning, I saw his poop dance (the circling) and quickly took him outside and he did nothing. Walked for 10 minutes and still nothing. He refuses to walk on grass whether it's wet or dry. The breeder had him trained to go outside. Brought him back inside and within 10 minutes he poops in his expen.

We do reward him with praise and treats when he poops and pees on the pad as well.

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong?!?!

help!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

First of all, it is so early in the game that you really cannot expect too much, so everything everyone says is more in the way of advice going forward, not criticism. It's just way too early to expect success.

Seems to me that it's going to be a bit more difficult for you because of your schedule. We also work, but we had time (long summer months) with both puppies to potty train. I did not do pads/outdoor training at the same time, because I had heard they get confused. So, I did outdoor training FIRST and then added pads when I needed to. Frankly, the pads never worked out very well, and my Hav just holds it now until I get home. (Hooray). 

Right now, you're just looking for the "sweet spot" -- the time after he eats that he needs to go -- and for the "sweet moment" -- the time he "accidentally" does what you want so you can reward him like crazy. You can see, though, that rewarding him for the pad AND outside is going to be confusing at first. He may eventually get it, but it's going to take patience. And, if your mil is taking him out 3 day s a week, but the other 2 not, then that is doubly confusing. For all those reasons, I wonder if a litter box is a better option -- I think Karen Krandall uses one, though Kodi prefers going out of doors.

As for the outdoors question--SInce he did it for his breeder, he will do it for you (eventually ). Right now, he's new and sounds like a little confused. Remember, you're in charge of the schedule and the location. Once he figures out what you want, he'll act like it was his idea all along and EXPECT you to go out with him at whatever intervals you've established.

Do you have him on a leash when you take him out? Sometimes a puppy is easily distracted and wants to play and needs to learn that 10 minutes after eating (or whenever) is potty time, not play time. So, you take him out on a leash, give him a set time, then take him back in. Then, wait a few minutes, and do it again. If you stay out with them too long, they start to think they can do whatever they want out there, and that's not the lesson you want to give them. 

I can't tell you how many times I've had a puppy pee right after we walked back into the house. The process is long and -- with these little puppies -- not all that easy. there will be lots of good advice coming your way on this thread, and I'm sure everyone is going to tell you that, no matter what you try, patience has to be first on the list!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Donna for the help.

Not sure where to start...the lack of sleep is effecting my thoight process right now 

My MIL will be there 3 times a work week and i will cover the other 2 during my lunch break.

He does walk on a leash and is very very good at leash walking. He doesn't chew the leash at all. We walk loose leash majority of the time right beside (on my left side most of the time). He will stop and sniff but a very very slight gentle tug will get him walking beside me again. Distractions are a minor issue for him..he just looks for a second and continues on his way.

I'm trying to switch off pee pads because I know he can hold in his pee. I don't need to wake up in the middle of the night to take him for a pee break..he sleeps through the night and wakes up around 6-7am which that time i'm ok with waking up.

Oreo east twice a day, once at 7-7:30am and once at 5pm. He poops first thing in the morning and sometime in the day when nobody is at home, hence the world war 3 in his expen. Most dogs would move away from poop but Oreo acts like it's not there and steps in it which means his paws are full of poo and the expen will be full of poop.

I wonder...if I built a riser around the peepad section of he pen, would that help with him stepping in his business?


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I remember those horrible months. Send Roshi outside, nothing. Comes in and he squats and does his thing. What's worse, he did it also in his crate!!!! Oh gosh I was about to just package him up and throw him out the door!

I work too. Even though work allows me to bring a dog, but it's impossible to match work and potty training times. I sent him to a petsitter for a month during my work hours, did my part at night, and he was MUCH better. I also kept a log to keep track when and where he went. He was pretty good by 5 months. You really need to just find that system that works for Oreo and you. 

He still has accidents and he's 7 months. He's starting to regress. Just peed right in the middle of the carpet without going to the door! AHHH.

Patience. Also, look into the cute face and let your heart melt so you won't kill them. 

Winter is coming too... rain rain rain in Vancouver. Oh joy! Well, let's just say I'm not looking fwd to -30 here in Edmonton! Keep truckin! I still am!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Many of our Havanese dogs don't like to pee where they poop so we have two areas available. If he poop first and then he needs to pee, he will step on it. He is so young. This is what I use for Ache ( something like the Ugodog) because she loved to tear the pee pad. And I put two of them (when I was not home to pick up the poop quickly). Maybe it helps. Good luck.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

narci said:


> Thanks Donna for the help.
> 
> Not sure where to start...the lack of sleep is effecting my thoight process right now
> 
> ...


Well, if you have someone coming home mid-day every day, then you might consider giving up the pads. You could spend a weekend doing very concentrated outdoor training; keep him confined or leashed the way he would be on a workday and see if you can get him on a schedule that allows you to not use pee pads. Honestly, the way I did it when they were little was to use crates. Most dogs (there are exceptions) won't go in their crates -- so they'll wait for you to get there. That's just a perfect way for you to set the schedule. I did not move mine into an expen until they were reliabily waiting for me or someone to take them out. We still have accidents, but they don't go in the ex pen.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks all for the sugguestions.

looking to source out an ugodog in canada, not easy.

i feel sooooooo stupid.

ive been feeding oreo cup sizes based on the spoon that came with the food instead of a measuring cup.

poor guy...i've been under fedding him...maybe thats why he doest poo alot and seems to eat all his food right away.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I had no problem getting the Ugodog. I'm in Northern BC. I just ordered it off their website.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

misstray said:


> I had no problem getting the Ugodog. I'm in Northern BC. I just ordered it off their website.


did you have to pay customs and duty?

my wife yelled at me for starving her dog...I'm in the proverbial dog house.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm trying to remember, I don't recall getting a separate bill for it...lots of stuff falls under free trade and no duty. I just don't remember getting a GST bill on it, but since they ship FEDEX I very well may have had to pay GST when I picked it up. I just ordered another one to have sent to my parents' so I have one there when we visit. I'm not putting it in my luggage. LOL


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

misstray said:


> I'm trying to remember, I don't recall getting a separate bill for it...lots of stuff falls under free trade and no duty. I just don't remember getting a GST bill on it, but since they ship FEDEX I very well may have had to pay GST when I picked it up. I just ordered another one to have sent to my parents' so I have one there when we visit. I'm not putting it in my luggage. LOL


I manage to find a Ugodo out east in Ontario. Bought it and should arrive Oct28th. Till then, lotsa feet and belly baths hehe.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I feel your pain! Rollie's had another good patch - no accidents for a little over a week. Then, last night he needed a butt bath, had an accident in the kitchen (and DH and I were both right there AND the potty door was feet away!) and THEN had another one in the living room at my feet! He's never had 2 in one night before, but they do come in 3's - that I've realized. So that means we have one more coming tonight. AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Narci, 6 days on potty training is nothing. You need to be thinking weeks. It takes a while to train a puppy. I was listening to Rush Limbaugh today and with all his money and staff, he is having trouble with a puppy. Seems it peeded on his sofa right after being taken out and peeing. The only good part of this is that they are so darn cute and lovable that most of us just decide to suck it up and know that it will take as long as it takes. Personally I used the pee pads and at 2 and 1/2 she still uses them unless I take her outside. And yes, sometimes her back end is off the pad and she pees on the carpet. I have noticed that outside, sometimes her backend is on the sidewalk and feet in the grass-she pees on the sidewalk.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Narci, 6 days on potty training is nothing. You need to be thinking weeks.


Word.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Narci, 6 days on potty training is nothing. You need to be thinking weeks. It takes a while to train a puppy. I was listening to Rush Limbaugh today and with all his money and staff, he is having trouble with a puppy. Seems it peeded on his sofa right after being taken out and peeing. The only good part of this is that they are so darn cute and lovable that most of us just decide to suck it up and know that it will take as long as it takes. Personally I used the pee pads and at 2 and 1/2 she still uses them unless I take her outside. And yes, sometimes her back end is off the pad and she pees on the carpet. I have noticed that outside, sometimes her backend is on the sidewalk and feet in the grass-she pees on the sidewalk.


I totally agree with you, 6 days is nothing but I guess I'm just thinking Oreo is smarter then most dogs out there 

He's too adorable.

I have another question, when your Hav poops, do they stand there and poop or does your hav walk and poop? Oero walk and poops, it's very funny to watch but it's not funny cause he walks across the pee pad and and onto the kitchen floor.

rocky


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So glad he is such a wonderful addition to your family!!
Sometimes Tillie will poo, walk a few steps then poo a little more.
The only time she REALLY walked and poop'd was when she was sick and had diarhea! Thankfully the weather here is mild enough that she was potty trained 100% out doors!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie told me to quit talking about her potty issues, it embarasses her. So while she is in another room, I will say that she appears to walk and poop, but since her hair has gotten long again, it sticks and drops off as she walks away. We have got "let me check your butt" down at the back door. A good sanitary cut helps this tremendously.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, Dave, where are you? Waiting for him to come on and post his usual 'patience is a virtue'! ound:

With our two Havs, I can definitely attest to the fact that, even when using the same techniques for training, they are not all created equally. Augie trained quickly compared to some I hear about. Finn, not so much. But Finn has something that Augie didn't have - a poop fairy! :biggrin1: I could not tell you how Finn poops, because it always happens when we are out of the room. DH may have caught him in the act once. And I only have to step out of the room for a second, and when I return, that fairy has dropped a gift on the UgoDog. Finn does frequently step off the UgoDog with his front legs and 'shoots' over the edge of UgoDog onto the vinyl floor when he pees. Some days, he hits the potty tray every single time; other days, he misses as often. And, in my opinion he is smart as a whip - I don't get it. Augie just hunches over, gets the job done. He is in full coat with no sanitary clip, but I check him immediately before he can take a step to shake any clingers out, should there be any. He seldom has any.

The potty issue, especially with our second one, has been the most challenging issue with these dogs. And I agree, that is why they are so darned cute.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

jessegirl said:


> I feel your pain! Rollie's had another good patch - no accidents for a little over a week. Then, last night he needed a butt bath, had an accident in the kitchen (and DH and I were both right there AND the potty door was feet away!) and THEN had another one in the living room at my feet! He's never had 2 in one night before, but they do come in 3's - that I've realized. So that means we have one more coming tonight. AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm in the blues with you. Roshi's been good for a few days. Tonight... 2 at ONE HOUR intervals! OMG. Had our walk around 6:30 pm and he was empty.. he went two long ones. Had dinner at 7:30. He peed in his ex pen. Since he emptied on my floor. Time for a bath. 8:30 I walked on a wet spot on the carpet. KILL ME. 7 months old. One hour? OH GOSH.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

glad...i think...to know i'm not the only one with potty issue hehehe.

my step sister is a vet assistant and gave me the advice of putting his poop outside where i want oreo to poop. so i put a large piece of poop outside by the entrance on the grass. this morning, i was going to test this out but guess what? the piece of poo disappeared ?!?!?

anyways, i went out and bought some potty training spray. poops and pees right away on the pad 3 times today.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you did not obtained any patience with having children, you will get the rest of the patience with the uprearing of a Hav puppy. I am so laid back right now, I think my dh thinks I am another woman. 

Back in the earlier days of potty training, I was sleeping days and Jack would sleep next to me and wake me up in 2 hours at least 2-3 times; I was so sleep deprived, I was tired, cranky, basically not in a very good mood. 

I had to have my dh take the boys outside while I continue to try to go back to sleep. This probably lasted a few months and then Jack waking me up so often was not an issue. 

Potty training takes weeks.................to months......some....years. 

Lots of patience and lots of exercise! Talk calmly and you will be on your way to gaining more patience. The first year is the roughest.


----------

